
Dino, an open source XMPP client - djsumdog
https://dino.im/
======
j88439h84
[https://about.riot.im/](https://about.riot.im/) seems like a great option
nowadays. Mozilla recently switched corporate chat to it.

~~~
rhn_mk1
Riot is Matrix, Dino is XMPP.

~~~
lucideer
Both are open source self-hostable federated chat. Also, there are bridges
like
[https://github.com/SkaveRat/xmpptrix](https://github.com/SkaveRat/xmpptrix)

------
joecool1029
Duplicate, this was just posted and discussed a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22185693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22185693)

